# Best Oil for conditions



## ghostin0hs (Oct 14, 2012)

I've done quite a bit of research so i have a pretty good idea on everything, however i thought i'd get some opinions for my specific conditions. I have a 2003 GTI 1.8t with 110k miles, a cold air intake, and an ecu flash. I live in colorado where temperatures can get in low negatives in the winter and upwards of 110F in the summer (my car overheated that day ) and the air is very thin. This car is my baby and i always try to give her top quality. I'm curious to your guys' opinion on oil for my climate. As i said i overheated this summer, which i know could have been a number of things, but i also have trouble starting up sometimes in the winter. I've got a lead foot ha so i tend to run pretty rigorously and pull with other tuners in my area here and there. From what i've gathered mobil, castrol, and amsoil are among the best. Basically my question is what brand and what kind of oil i should use? 0w -30? Full synthetic or not? Any opinions are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*502*

imo just a synthetic 502 5w-40 will serve you well. there are lots of online vendors as well as wallmart etc that carry these oils. another option is rotella t6 5w-40, it's not 502 but will serve you well.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

For that engine, Castrol 0W30 Made in Germany is the KING!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cbenjes said:


> Mobil 1 0w40


:thumbup:

Rotella is also good


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Rotella is better for 2.0T due to fuel dilution. In 1.8T he does not have does issues and 0W30 would be better fit due to better cold start capabilities.


----------



## AEG2.SLOW (Sep 13, 2011)

I would stick with a fully synthetic 0w-40 or a 5w-40 from a name brand (Redline, Motul, Amsoil, Castrol, Mobil, etc.) Higher altitudes is going to place more stress on the cooling system and oil temps may be slightly higher when you're driving it hard because of this. Rotella and other diesel spec 5w-40's contain a much higher zinc and moly content (key anti-wear ingredients) than gasoline specific oils. If you have a converter still this added zinc can coat it and cause degradation to occur faster to the substrate. If not, I recommend Rotella T6 5w-40!


----------



## emily66012 (Jan 7, 2013)

Make life simple for yourself. Go to you local autoparts store. Buy 5 qts. of whatever brand name they have on sale. Or go to Wally and buy 5 qts. of whatever brand name oil is cheapest this week.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*use a good synthetic*

if you're going to keep the car rotela or 502 oils are a good safety net. i do have a friend with 270 k on a passat 1.8aeb who's had no problems with conventional oil, but he changes it every 2500 miles, pick your poison.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*and*

when you buy the filter, ask for a 04 1.8 passat filter. same price, just allows a full 5 quarts at oil change. spec filter overfills with 5 quarts.


----------

